# PrincetonWV-f,10mos,#10418-"Angel"sweet



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

*shelter#10418-angel*


*German Shepherd Dog: An adoptable dog in Princeton, WV *

Large • Young • Female 

    
shelter info: 304-425-2838 or [email protected]

*More about shelter#10418-angel*

Pet ID: shelter#10418-angel 
*shelter#10418-angel's Contact Info*


*Mercer County Area Animals In Need*, Princeton, WV 

Phone: Please use email
See more pets from Mercer County Area Animals In Need
For more information, visit Mercer County Area Animals In Need's Web site.
ANGEL has been at the shelter for a while and is running short on time. She is described as being 10 mos of age and absolutely loves everyone and all dogs. Here are a couple more pictures of her the shelter sent. If anyone can help ANGEL please call about her... she's too sweet to end her young life in the shelter.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

bump


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

So pretty - she is well named!
__________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

